# April 21, 2012 lawn and tractor auction, Gilbert, PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Pocono olde tyme equipment auction - the third Saturday in April
Saturday, April 21, 2012 - 9AM

WHERE: West End Fairgrounds, Route 209, Gilbert PA (Monroe County PA.) Sale is held behind the fairgrounds, look for signs.

DESCRIPTION: Auction consists of farm related equipment, lawn and garden equipment, hay, straw, grain, lumber, modern and antique gas engines, fruit trees, ornamental trees, shrubbery and perennials, household goods, plus much more.

Zettlemoyer Auction Co. Auctioneers. Five auctioneers.

Consignment items accepted the Wednesday, Thursday and Friday before the auction: Wednesday from 4PM to 7PM; Thursday 8AM to 7PM; Friday 8AM to 7PM. No items accepted on day of sale.

CONTACT: For information or to consign call 570-402-7333 or 610-588-0206.
Other contact Daniel Palmer at "danlane864 @ rcn.com".


----------

